# Cubase upgrade, Studio 5 to 8, Win 7 or Win 10



## SciFlyBoy (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey, 
So I have Cubase Studio 5 and I'm upgrading to a new computer, probably going to run Win 10. I want to upgrade to Cubase 8 since I already own a cubase product and Steinberg can upgrade to 8 for $299.99 instead of buying a new one for $549.99.

https://www.steinberg.net/en/shop/buy_product/product/cubase-pro-8.html

However, I'm questioning whether or not I'll be able to install my Studio 5 on a Win 10 then upgrade from there, since the Studio 5 upgrade only runs on only Win 7/8x? 

Would it be possible to upgrade on my current system, then transfer that to the new system somehow?

Or do you think I should stick with Win 7 on the new system, but get Win 7 Pro so I can run more memory and install the Cubase Studio 5?

Anyway, let me know what you think. Thanks -W


----------



## Bunford (Sep 23, 2015)

You don't need to install to upgrade. Do you have an eLicenser? If so, your serial will be stored on that. You can upgrade via Steinberg site and then once you refresh your eLicenser with Steinberg's new purchase the serial will show that Cubase 8 is activated. You can then go straight to installing Cubase 8 without ever having to worry about Cubase 5.


----------



## SciFlyBoy (Sep 23, 2015)

So I would plug the elicenser into the new machine and install the software from the website?


----------



## Bunford (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah. Have eLicenser plugged in. Then when you upgrade online, you can register the attached device. When you refresh the eLicenser it will have the Cubase 8 serial on there. You can then download the full Cubase 8 installer from Steinberg's site.


----------



## SciFlyBoy (Sep 28, 2015)

So, is it as simple as putting the eLicenser into the new computer and then going to the Steinberg website and downloading the newest version without ever having installed any Cubase product on the system?


----------



## Bunford (Sep 28, 2015)

Yup. Go here: http://www.steinberg.net/en/shop/buy_product/product/cubase-pro-8.html

As you have Cubase 5 I am assuming you have a My Steinberg account with your eLicenser device registered to your account. While logged in, go through the upgrade purchase. Once done, you can choose to download. I'm fairly sure it should offer you to download the full Cubase Pro 8 installer so you can then just do a clean install. If it doesn't you can always go to My Steinberg > My Products and download the full Cubase Pro 8 installer from there.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 28, 2015)

How were you able to upgrade from Studio 5?
Last time I asked them they would not let me do a crossgrade from Studio to Pro.


----------

